# Anybody do the Tour de Fuzz today?



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

My son and I got back a few hours ago. Did the100k (he's 11), and simply had a blast! What a great ride through beautiful wine country! Roads are typically Sonoma County - sometimes great, sometimes full of pot holes and such, but all in all a great experience.

One thing struck me though, the 100k ride only had two rest stops - a month or so ago when we did the Tour d'Organics there were three on a 50k. Is there a "norm" or average, i.e. one rest stop every so many km or miles?

On the other hand, the after-ride festivities were quite spectacular - pool to swim in, showers, a BBQ, free beer and wine (if you could take it after the ride!), plenty of space to sit in the shade, live music, exhibits of really cool law enforcement vehicles and gear, etc. There was a raffle and an auction - in other words something for nearly everyone.

Anyway, certainly another "must do" for next year. Thanks to the organizers for a great event! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*+1 for the Fuzz*

First, a sincere congratulations to your son. The metric version of the ride is a very impressive achievement for a lad of 11. 

I road the 100 mile version of the ride. This was my second year doing it. I agree that it is a great low-key ride. The general vibe and the after party are the best features. The relative lack of route markings and course marshaling are the biggest weaknesses. I am probably "in" for next year.

In my experience there is no real norm for frequency of rest stops. My feeling is that there should be one at least every two hours. My logic on this is the average century rider carries two water bottles. The general hydration rule is a bottle every hour. Therefore a rest stop/hydration station every two hours just makes sense. 

See you out there next year...


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I didn't ride this year, but I SAG'd it. I appreciate the remarks about course markings. I found myself standing on different corners directing riders who didn't see the markings. I went back and looked and EVERY corner was marked, but most of the markings were so far in advance of turns that most riders weren't looking for them that early. I'm helping with markings next year to try to alleviate this issue. Another thing I noticed is that many (not all) roads are used for different cycling events throughout the year. There were some course markings that were VERY similar to the TdFuzz markings and that confused more than a couple of riders. 

We do appreciate any and all feedback!

Chuck


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Fuzz follow-up*

Chuck,

A sincere thank you for volunteering on "the Fuzz". Your observations about the course markings are exactly what I told the organizers in the post ride survey. In addition, I suggested:

1. Having actual course marshals at every turn or at least the easy to miss ones.

2. Having actual signage (arrows) both before and after each turn. I cannot over emphasis the importance of the confirming signs (after the turn). Nothing is worse than grinding away on your bike wondering if you are grinding away in the wrong direction.

I did Levi's Gran Fondo yesterday. IMHO, this ride sets the gold standard for course marking and marshaling. While I fully understand that the scale and economics of the Fuzz are very different from those of the Fondo, this is the example the organizers of the Fuzz should emulate. I am sure that some of the organizers of the Fuzz either rode or volunteered for the Fondo, so they have seen how it works.

In closing, let me thank you again for volunteering on the Fuzz. It is people like you who make it possible for weekend warriors like me to to enjoy the sport.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Stogaguy said:


> Chuck,
> 
> A sincere thank you for volunteering on "the Fuzz". Your observations about the course markings are exactly what I told the organizers in the post ride survey. In addition, I suggested:
> 
> ...


First, thank you! I enjoyed doing it. It's fun to see people pushing and enjoying themselves.

Second, I agree about the GranFondo! They do a TREMENDOUS job of organizing this event. It is truly something every cycling event should aspire to. I have been fortunate enough to be an On-Bike Marshal the last two years and have really enjoyed the response from riders. I feel very fortunate to be associated with both of these events and am happy see them both move forward and improve the rider experience in all ways. I'm glad you had a good time.

Cheers!

Chuck


----------



## raleigh88 (Aug 28, 2007)

I did both the Tour de Fuzz and The Gran Fondo this year (centuries). I've done the Gran Fondo every year since it started and every year it keeps getting better. This was my first time doing the Tour de Fuzz and I thought it was a really great ride. The amount of photographers on course was awesome, I almost felt I was in a photo shoot. It's definitely more low key than the Fondo which was nice.

I agree with others that the markings on the road is something that could be improved upon. My group got lost at one point because we ended up following the Wine Country Century markings We ride those roads all the time so we knew where we were and how to get back on track. Nothing compares to the Gran Fondo signage. 

On the 100 mile there were 5 rest stops . 1 on Red Winery Rd, 1 on top of Geysers, 1 on Asti Rd, 1 at Lake Sonoma, and 1 on Eastside Rd.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tour de Fuzz pics are up on the site...


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't ride but saw out watching the riders on both Fuzz and Fondo


----------

